# Why Anti Walmart???



## Tummy

Ok, I did not want to take over another persons thread by asking this, so here is my own. :LOL
I had seen a lot of anti walmart words.. just wondering why?
I have actually seen many in boycot of walmart (not actually seen, but read) and I was wondering why????


----------



## opally

I think they are sadly exploitative on many levels.

I've copied this from my post in the other thread:

What really made me stop shopping at Walmart a couple of years back was when I got a really clear insight into how predatory they are - do you realize that they will go into a small town, usually within 30-45 minutes of a larger Walmart store, open a new Walmart, wipe out all most local businesses, then close the store, with the idea that they then force the residents to go to the larger store ? It's entirely predatory. They are wiping out so much of small town America. It's amazing.

And I say that as someone who doesn't make that much $$, who really did at one point appreciate the low prices, who does clothe the family in thrift store 'cast-offs' (which are so much better quality than what I could have purchased at Walmart).


----------



## delicious

poor treatment of employees and a large amount of their products are produced using sweatshop labor.


----------



## delicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opally*
I think they are sadly exploitative on many levels.

I've copied this from my post in the other thread:

What really made me stop shopping at Walmart a couple of years back was when I got a really clear insight into how predatory they are - do you realize that they will go into a small town, usually within 30-45 minutes of a larger Walmart store, open a new Walmart, wipe out all most local businesses, then close the store, with the idea that they then force the residents to go to the larger store ? It's entirely predatory. They are wiping out so much of small town America. It's amazing.

And I say that as someone who doesn't make that much $$, who really did at one point appreciate the low prices, who does clothe the family in thrift store 'cast-offs' (which are so much better quality than what I could have purchased at Walmart).

that, too!


----------



## tj25

I know the big hub bub here is that they buy products from sweat shop type producers and that they are a non union company. I however have not had the experience or heard about them building small ones and shutting them down.

Here we have a regular walmart. They want to build a new super one and a sams...they are jumping through hoops to get a good compromise with the city and residents from softer lower lights in the parking lot to a different colored building and putting in a bike path at the rear of the building and finding a new occupant for the old building that would be empty otherwise. I don't love walmart but I think that they get a lot of slack from lots of sources because they are the main discount store. Target and Kmart buy the same products and don't hear about it and as far as I know neither one of them are union either. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Tummy

now that makes ya go "HUMM"
We have two Super Walmarts here in my town, in the county there is three and a Walmart Distrubution Center to boot!!!
In the entire county there is only two K-marts... but no lil shops.. HUMM!!!


----------



## chersolly

They asked a breastfeeding mother to nurse in the filthy restroom and the courts sided with Wal-Mart!


----------



## girlndocs

Shopping at WalMart makes it much easier to throw a lil' thing here, a lil' thing there, into the shopping cart because stores like that design their environs in order to subtly, but powerfully, influence you to buy, buy, buy. Then you get home & have a house full of plastic crap you don't need (and a lot less money, because those lil' things add up fast.)

Oh, some WalMarts censor (like with a *bleep*) the music they sell.

ETA: they also pay employees so miserably that instructions for applying for welfare are apparently a part of their hiring info packet







:


----------



## pilesoflaundry

They do take over a town and then in the long run discourage competitive pricing at other stores because there either a) are no other stores or b)there is one targer or kmart around vs. 3-5 walmarts so the prices are about the same everywhere vs. walmart having the lower prices they claim to have. They have driven toy stores out of business and other independant type businesses.

And I have heard they force their suppliers to sell to them in bulk or give them a cheaper price than they do to other discount chains or they won't carry the product. Considering how large Walmart is the suppliers often have no choice. Then because of how they buy it they can sell it cheaper thus causing further problems for the other retailers. (in theory if they force the supplier to go lower then the supplier makes that up by selling the same items to other stores higher)


----------



## JesseMomme

People in China making the products make over 1.00 (US $) per day. Walmart actually has office buildings over in China to do business with the low wage paying companies.

Walmart was a part of the reason that the company Rubbermaid went bankrupt - closing down the original plant and putting hundreds of people out of work.

When Walmart reps meet with sales people to see if they'd like that product (s) in the store, the reps have already done their homework and demand that they will only buy at X price. If it is too low for the sales people, the sales people are SOL. They can either comply or it might go to a competing company who can sell lower b/c their product is of cheaper quality. Since Walmart is everywhere, it helps companies to have their products offered in a Walmart store.








: And the super walmart here is usually the cheapest place to get groceries. I avoid the clothing and shoes etc, like the plague though. I have in the past paid too much for an item of clothing only to be having it literally fall apart after washing two or three times.







:


----------



## nekochan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
Shopping at WalMart makes it much easier to throw a lil' thing here, a lil' thing there, into the shopping cart because stores like that design their environs in order to subtly, but powerfully, influence you to buy, buy, buy. Then you get home & have a house full of plastic crap you don't need (and a lot less money, because those lil' things add up fast.)

Oh, some WalMarts censor (like with a *bleep*) the music they sell.

ETA: they also pay employees so miserably that instructions for applying for welfare are apparently a part of their hiring info packet







:


I'm not so sure about that last part. There was nothing about welfare when I was hired.







Though there ought to be.







: If you're a college kid (like I was) then working there is fine, and it's pretty good money (I left at $7/hour). However, if you have to support a family or live in a town where rent ain't cheap, it's impossible to live off of.


----------



## kamilla626

Tummy, if you want some more details, check out www.responsibleshopper.com and just search "wal-mart" (be sure to use the hyphen!)

I think a person could find a reason to boycott just about any company. But Wal-Mart is by far the worst I've heard about when it comes to anti-union issues, discrimination, use of sweatshop labor, environmental problems, hurting small businesses, lawsuits related to wrongful prosecution, unfair wages,etc.

I remember hearing that more of the products made in China (many by children) are exported specifically for Wal-Mart, than for all other countries combined.

Just from what I've heard from other discussions at MDC, I would guess that more than 1/2 of the mamas here boycott Wal-Mart.


----------



## unfrozncavegrl

I do not shop at Walmart Kmart Target and the like. I live in a small rural town with a Super Walmart that was just built last fall. When I visit my dad I go to the consignment shops.
I do not want to dress my children in clothes that were potentially made by children.
I read once, that a new Walmart is built every 3 days. I think of all the creatures and plants whose lives are destroyed so we can have another Walmart. Disgraceful!
I am happy and proud to wear "cast offs". To me that is environmentally responsible. It is reusing and thus reducing.
What I can't find in a consignment shop I look for on ebay or TP. We do buy new once in a while. When we do we buy, it is from a company like Hanna Andersson or Patagonia or a small business with an earth friendly practice.
My husband makes just over 28,000. We get by without Walmart. Yes we have debt, but I'd rather have that then shop at Walmart.
There are many other ways to save money. Be creative!


----------



## mainegirl

Living in a heavily agricultural state, I try to buy local produce and any other products I can from folks in town rather than from super stores. I used to think Wal-Fart had good food prices, too, until I realized that most of their fresh produce comes from outside the country and it always went bad within a few days of getting it home.

The Wal-Fart in my town also doesn't have an organic/natural food section. I go to farmer's markets when it's in season and the rest of the year I look for local or at the very least US produce at my local grocer.

It's getting harder and harder, though...too many people don't think locally and it's hurting it for the rest of us who are trying to support these farmers and local businesses.


----------



## stayinghome

I don't like them because they are shutting down local family owned business that have been here for a very long time. I don't like them because it's a big ugly eyesore. I don't like them because a lot of the stuff they sell is cheap (meaning quality.) I would rather pay a few bucks extra and support a small, family owned business anyday then save some money.


----------



## annelizabeth

One reason I try not to shop there is simple math.
An employee who is hired as full time get 35 hours weekly. Not the usual 40. Those five hours make a huge difference.
Another is I hate the greeter.


----------



## jannan

i just don't go because it is really bright in there! i am proud to say that there is no wal-mart in sf county.


----------



## Kerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme*

When Walmart reps meet with sales people to see if they'd like that product (s) in the store, the reps have already done their homework and demand that they will only buy at X price. If it is too low for the sales people, the sales people are SOL. They can either comply or it might go to a competing company who can sell lower b/c their product is of cheaper quality. Since Walmart is everywhere, it helps companies to have their products offered in a Walmart store.








:

Actually, it is worse than that. They start off negotiating and coming to an agreement with the manufacturer, who is thrilled to finally be "in" the big leagues. They may higher more employees but they certainly up production. Then Walmart comes back and says "Now we need to lower the price, so while we were paying you .50 cents a peice, now we are willing to pay .40 cents. The company says .50 cents was the best price they could give and still turn a profit. Walmart tells them to take it or leave it, so the company takes a huge hit to stay in business.

Also, in order to keep prices low, (ever noticed how thier prices are so low they don't even make sense?) they have companies make products specific for them at a lower quality. Huffy, Hanes, all not the same product that you would buy at another retailer. SOme product even say on the back "manufatured specially for Walmart."

It is scary how they are taking over the marketplace. I want to choose where I spend my money and soon I feel like I won't be able to.

I have also heard that they rarely live up to the agreements they make with communities who allow them.

Big 'ol Bullies!


----------



## julielenore

A Walmart store recently voted in a union. The store shut down immediately. It is the only Walmart to ever close its doors. They do not pay their employees a living wage in my opinion, and to me seem like bullies. Every cent that you spend counts, and I would rather support other businesses with better labour practices.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

I don't shop at Walmart for a variety of reasons. The first reason is that it is always ridiculously crowded. Maneuvering around in there is a complete pain and I feel like punching people! Not a good feeling. A couple of years ago I was at Walmart with dh and dd. I got a ball out of a huge container of bouncy balls, and I was bouncing it on the floor for dd who was a year old at the time. Well, a clerk down the isle sees me and yells, "DON'T BOUNCE THE BALLS!". She was using a voice that I just don't use with anyone. Dh and I were so mad! It's not like there was a sign on there saying not to bounce the balls. I should've gotten her name and reported her to management, but we just wanted to get the heck out of there.

While Walmart does have some shady business practices, I can't really say that's why I don't shop there. I do shop at Target on occasion, and they're probably pretty bad too. I buy things at Target that I just can't find anywhere else around here. Things like dishtowels and bathroom rugs, and some clothing for the kids. Things that I would otherwise have to buy at the mall, but are more expensive and still probably made in sweatshops! As far as gifts and home decor, I'm lucky that my downtown has a variety of awesome independent shops.


----------



## Throkmorton

Every electronic item I buy at walmart breaks. They have a good return policy, true, but I feel bad for the 7 CD players that have gone to the landfill since Christmas 2003 around here because we return them to get a new one every time it breaks. That says nothing about all the other things I have been giuven that have broken over the years.

The main reason that I do not shop at walmart is that I can do better as far as prices, quality and selection by shopping elsewhere.

They also force studios to edit movies and music to sell it there.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Not to mention the fact they they won't print breastfeeding pics!


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton*
Every electronic item I buy at walmart breaks. They have a good return policy, true, but I feel bad for the 7 CD players that have gone to the landfill since Christmas 2003 around here because we return them to get a new one every time it breaks. That says nothing about all the other things I have been giuven that have broken over the years.

The main reason that I do not shop at walmart is that I can do better as far as prices, quality and selection by shopping elsewhere.

They also force studios to edit movies and music to sell it there.

Mhy Dh and I trying very hard to break the wal-mart habit (since so much of their stuff just breaks on us anyways!)

Dh was trying to be thoughtful and got me a 15$ laundry hamper/sorter. That was in February. The wheels dont' stay in the casters and three out of the four plastic joints are cracked so it falls apart pretty easily. The mesh laundry bags are already ripped at the stress points. Utter waste of 15$ Not tp mention made in China. (feeling guilty for helping to support unfair labor practices)

Our Christmas tree we had was missing a peice between when we had it in storage and when we moved. We were broke, but wanted a tree (Dh is allergic to real pine) so we got a $20 one at wally world. My over eager excited son got behind the tree and knocked it over. It was easily knocked over as the whole unit probably wieghed less than 5 lbs. It broke. We did turn it in for another tree (same model) but frankly it's ugliest darn tree we've ever had.
"Holiday Time" (I think) brand - made in China.

The same time we traded the tree in for the same tree, we wanted to pick up a tree topper. The one Dh got earlier was pretty damned tacky. I found a white one that I thought had white lightbulbs in the form of a snowflake. In trying to get it on the tree, I cracked one of the snowflake stems so it leaned. I plugged it in, the lights were red! We joked that it was a snowflake from hell. Christmas lights we got - half of them were completely useless as half of a whole string went out and I kept breaking the replacement bulbs that didn't help anyways. When we took the tree down I threw the strands of lights out







:

I just asked Dh if we were ready to break the wal-mart habit and he said yep. At least it's warmer weather now and the small farmer markets will be opening up soon.


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
Not to mention the fact they they won't print breastfeeding pics!

IN their advertisements or as in getting your pictures developed?


----------



## athansor

I've got a Wal-Mart question..
We just had a small super-walmart open up in the town where I work (small town, about 10,000 people live there) I don't live in town, and I'm actually closer to another small town, but I do most of my shopping in the town I work at to save on trips.

Anyway, a few days ago an Alco store that had opened up in the same town about 3 years ago announced they were closing







It seems like Wal-marts first casualty.
What is odd, though, is that there was an article in the paper discussing why the Alco was closing, and it mentioned the existence of a Family Dollar store, and the new Auto-zone (???) as competing stores that were lowering business. Not one mention of the new Wal-Mart!!

So, I'm wondering if that is part of the agreement that Wal-Mart makes with the towns, basically, that if other stores go out of business, the newspapers are not allowed to blame the Wal-Marts. Blaming Auto Zone and the dollar store just seemed so strange, since they seem to have quite different customer bases, while Alco and Wal-Mart seem to sell about the same kinds of stuff. Reading the article was like ignoring the elephant in the living room.


----------



## odenata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opally*
What really made me stop shopping at Walmart a couple of years back was when I got a really clear insight into how predatory they are - do you realize that they will go into a small town, usually within 30-45 minutes of a larger Walmart store, open a new Walmart, wipe out all most local businesses, then close the store, with the idea that they then force the residents to go to the larger store ? It's entirely predatory. They are wiping out so much of small town America. It's amazing.

This is exactly what happened to my hometown. All the local businesses that had been there for years were wiped out, and then Walmart left. The whole shopping area, which was once really quaint and nice, is just a complete ghost town.

Also, I really hate how they treat their employees. I live in a city now, so there isn't even a Walmart near here, but I do avoid the Sam's Club here for the same reasons.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme*
IN their advertisements or as in getting your pictures developed?










Oops. Should've been more clear! In their photo developing. I'm sure there's no way they would print them in their ads either! Not many places would, I'm sure. I had to learn the hard way with the photo developing. They wouldn't even give me the negatives!


----------



## mainegirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
Oops. Should've been more clear! In their photo developing. I'm sure there's no way they would print them in their ads either! Not many places would, I'm sure. I had to learn the hard way with the photo developing. They wouldn't even give me the negatives!

That has to be illegal. That film is your property, both physical and intellectual.


----------



## nancy926

I don't do Wal-Mart because I don't like what it does to communities, and they disillusion people into thinking they are saving hundreds of dollars.

Some links:
http://www.middleburycampus.com/news...r-874888.shtml

A quote:
The Herald of tiny Randolph, Vt., ran a front page article the other day on a meeting in a nearby community, where environmentalist and author Bill McKibben spoke about "Wal-Mart's threat to Vermont."

He pulled out some devastating statistics in his effort to convince Vermonters to be in control, not in the control of others. He cited the example of Iowa, ticking off dizzying statistics about the effect of big box stores: a net loss between 1982 and 1993 of 535 grocery stores, 298 hardware stores, 293 building supply stores, 161 variety stores, 269 men's or women's stores, 153 shoe stores and 116 dry good stores. Also affected: a host of supporting businesses, including accountants, lawyers and newspapers. The jobs Wal-Mart created were low-paying and had no health benefits.
from: http://www.commondreams.org/views04/0824-13.htm

And some more:
According to American Demographics magazine, a Wal-Mart moving into your community will, over time, destroy 1.5 jobs for every one person that is employed. These jobs are, unlike the jobs they are replacing, often less than full time, lack health insurance or have insurance with impossibly high deductibles, and come with very few if any benefits. And they're non-union, aggressively so.

According to a research study from the University of Vermont, the savings the average Vermonter yields when shopping at Wal-Mart, based on current spending patterns, is roughly $36 million/year, or $50 per person in the state. Of course, current spending may not be accurate since Wal-Mart encouragages overconsumption, even among the rural poor that are their target audience. Those goods are also more often not American-made, so more of that money is not only leaving the community, but leaving the country.

I would rather support local businesses and buy fewer but higher quality products. There's nothing at Wal Mart that I can't get somewhere else.


----------



## FoxintheSnow

I don't really like Walmart but I just wanted to say that Walmart is only indirectly shutting down all the small businesses. The people who choose to shop at Walmart when they used to shop at small businesses are who is shutting them down. The power is in the people!


----------



## luvtjones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
ETA: they also pay employees so miserably that instructions for applying for welfare are apparently a part of their hiring info packet







:











I've never even heard of that. I am dying to know where you got that information from!

I recently read a great book about living as a low-wage worker in America. This woman went "undercover" as a waitress, maid, and WalMart worker. It's called "Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting by in America" by Barbara Ehrenreich. A great read, I finished it in a couple of days.


----------



## Kerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvtjones*









I've never even heard of that. I am dying to know where you got that information from!

I recently read a great book about living as a low-wage worker in America. This woman went "undercover" as a waitress, maid, and WalMart worker. It's called "Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting by in America" by Barbara Ehrenreich. A great read, I finished it in a couple of days.

I saw it on Bill Moyers, I think.

That was a great book. I refer to it in conversations all the time! Another really good one was "Working Poor Invisible in America"

Even with all I know about Walmart, I still sometimes shop at Sams Club!







: I know, I know!


----------



## User101

Our personal reasons for not shopping at Wal-Mart include
- they pay people poverty wages to make their crap overseas
- they aggressively eliminate local businesses
- they force their way into communities that don't want them there
- I am hit by the smell of plastic when I walk into their store. They do not seem interested in producing ecologically sustainable goods
- they have a documented pattern of treating women and minoriities unfairly
- they aggressively market to children (free Walmart stickers... free popcorn....)
- they have shown themselves time and time again to be anti-breastfeeding and aggressively pro-formula

Personally, I think Walmart appeals to people who want to get as much new stuff as they can for a little as they can. We have chosen as part of our family "ethos" that money is not always the bottom line. This means my dh's retirement account invests in the less-profitable socially responsible account, and we get our clothes second hand or make them ourselves whenever possible. It means we buy less food so we can buy more organics and locally farmed food. It means that we have to be very careful where we do spend our money, because we are by no means rich. But it is definitely worth it.

For the times I do feel the need to "mart" I go to K-mart or Target. Not perfect by any means, but much less offensive than Walmart.


----------



## Kerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
- they aggressively market to children (free Walmart stickers... free popcorn....)
.

HEY! We never got any free popcorn! I want some FREE popcorn!

Seriously though, good reasons Annettemarie! Just help me connect it to Sam's club. (and BTW DH worked there long long ago and it was so bad I thought he must be exagerating when he told me horror stories of the inner workings. I would tell you but you would think I was telling tales!) So why do I still give them our money?


----------



## girlndocs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Personally, I think Walmart appeals to people who want to get as much new stuff as they can for a little as they can.









This is what my sister's like and it drives me INSANE. She goes on and on about how cheap thus-and-such was, and it's just ... crap. Stuff nobody needs. Impulse buys because it's there, it's novel, and apparently being "cheap" justifies buying it







:


----------



## Rhonwyn

I read an article posted on MDC that talked about Walmart giving California employees information on how to get food stamps and other benefits from the state since Walmart's wages were so bad. I have heard that they do the same thing in other states. I can't remember which state it is, but one state is considering taxing Walmart to cover the additional cost of supporting their employees with government services.


----------



## Kerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhonwyn*
I read an article posted on MDC that talked about Walmart giving California employees information on how to get food stamps and other benefits from the state since Walmart's wages were so bad. I have heard that they do the same thing in other states. I can't remember which state it is, but one state is considering taxing Walmart to cover the additional cost of supporting their employees with government services.


I feel like I am posting WAY too much on this thread!

What I saw on Bill Moyers was saying that most people think they are saving so much money shopping there, when in reality it is costing them so much more in terms of taxes and losses to the community.

Walmart should be taxed heavily, and instead they recieve billions in corporate welfare. Isn't it interested how our whole country gets upset about "Welfare Queens" and don't even notice corporate welfare, which accounts for SO MUCH more federal money?


----------



## witchbaby

walmart destroys communities. they came into my grandparents' small town and wiped out small businesses. they come into towns, undercut other businesses' prices, then jack their prices back to normal or ABOVE as soon as competition is crushed. they pay their employees slave wages (my husband had to get a job there when we lived in another town, because the economic climate was so bad; he started at $8.50-- the HIGHEST of a regular associate) and prevent unionizing-- or even talk of it.
for a time, denvah was preventing walmart from entering the county, even drawing up laws that prevented a store over 10,000 sf (the size of a standard walmart, not a superwalmart) from being built in county limits. walmart devised a new "marketplace" store that is exactly--you guessed it!-- 9,999 sf.
ps. a previous poster is correct about photo processing. dh worked occassionally in at the processor and they are not allowed to print pictures with "any sort of nudity"-- including breastfeeding photos or even photos of children in the bath.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:

I don't really like Walmart but I just wanted to say that Walmart is only indirectly shutting down all the small businesses. The people who choose to shop at Walmart when they used to shop at small businesses are who is shutting them down. The power is in the people!
While in general I agree with this statement--- people must take individual responsibility, because of Wal-Marts trade practices it is occasionally (if not often) untrue. Because of their HUGE clout they can demand a supplier not sell to another retail location within ---blank---- number of miles, immediately cutting out their competetion. If every other store simply cannot stock an item that you "need" anymore, and Wal-Mart has it, the situation is not as simple as first appears.


----------



## B52Bombshell

Wal-Mart/ Wal-Fart is EVIL for all of the above reasons.

I really realized how unfair W-F was one day when DS got a pair of baby overalls for a present. The baby overalls had *all* the unnecessary (but "cute") pockets, snaps, buttons, etc. VERY time consuming & difficult to sew, esp. considering that it was a garment for a 12month old. The selling price of the overalls? A measly $4.97.

I used to work in the garment industry as a design assistant & I've been sewing for 10 years now. I have a pretty decent idea of what the cost of the raw materials is/was - the denim, buttons, doo-dads, labels. The *wholesale* cost of the raw materials (when not driven down by the evil empire) would have been more than $4.97. That's JUST the raw materials. The selling price of $4.97 doesn't even cover the cost of the raw materials alone. That's NOT taking into account the PRODUCTION cost of someone sewing the tiny, intricate overalls OR the shipping overseas and back (or to the US) costs. Or the cost of the little hangers, poly-bagging, boxes to ship them in, etc.

Also, W-F plans big, HUGE corporate meetings that the buyers and any sales person who has W-F as an account all HAVE to be at right around holiday times. So your Memorial Day weekend is ruined by having to go to to W-F or by having stay ***late*** at the office (or come in on the weekend) 'cos the W-F buyer demands you to jump thru hoops - while juggling knives. They're crappy to people on the coporate end as well - albeit not as crappy as to the hourly workers. [I was a peon in a co. who had W-F as an account. I was 9 mos pregnant, still working on something at 9pm - while all the other people (not pregnant, no W-F accounts, mind you) had all left btwn 6:30-7pm.]

I honestly feel bad for people who only have those evil stores to shop in - 'cos W_F drove everyone else out of business. I will rejoice from the heavens when that evil empire goes out of business. Please, please, PLEASE let it happen within my lifetime!!!!!!
(ok, rant over!)







:


----------



## TiredX2

B52Bobshell---

Did you mean W-F (whole foods) or did you mean W-M (wal-mart)?


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Some of the people I see working at Walmart I wonder if there was no Walmart where they would work? (i'm not taking Walmart's side here, but they do have some employees I wonder about)


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:

Some of the people I see working at Walmart I wonder if there was no Walmart where they would work?
After Wal-Mart comes into a community there are something like .6-.75 the number of jobs in the retail section compared to before they entered. Because they are "more efficient" they actually hire less people than the stores they replace.


----------



## Itlbokay

I dislike Wal-Mart for many reasons.

All important ones aside, I cannot tolerate those t.v.'s they have hanging all over the place, blaring what I call Wal-Mart "infomercials."


----------



## hotmamacita

You know, I just noticed those last night. Creepy.

And something else I saw really, really bothered me. I would rather not go into detail and risk offending people here, but my dh and I were greatly saddened and angered by it.


----------



## Kerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*
You know, I just noticed those last night. Creepy.

And something else I saw really, really bothered me. I would rather not go into detail and risk offending people here, but my dh and I were greatly saddened and angered by it.


Curiousity killed the cat and all but.....? I won't be offended, promise.


----------



## willowsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*







This is what my sister's like and it drives me INSANE. She goes on and on about how cheap thus-and-such was, and it's just ... crap. Stuff nobody needs. Impulse buys because it's there, it's novel, and apparently being "cheap" justifies buying it







:


Sounds like my stepmom and mother. Isn't if funny how certain people think you can save money by buying things you don't need just because they're on "sale" or "cheap"? Ummm..fuzzy logic?


----------



## willowsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerry*
Curiousity killed the cat and all but.....? I won't be offended, promise.


Me neither!!


----------



## mainegirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*
And something else I saw really, really bothered me. I would rather not go into detail and risk offending people here, but my dh and I were greatly saddened and angered by it.

Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?

Because they really piss me off.


----------



## B52Bombshell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
B52Bobshell---

Did you mean W-F (whole foods) or did you mean W-M (wal-mart)?

W-F = Wal-Fart

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*
You know, I just noticed those last night. Creepy.

And something else I saw really, really bothered me. I would rather not go into detail and risk offending people here, but my dh and I were greatly saddened and angered by it.

Well now I'm just dying to know!







:

I'll share what Dh and I call "a Wally World" story:

The second to last time we were there







: I had a gift card and decided getting a pair of jeans that fit me would be a good idea. (since getting those jeans - the zipper won't stay up and it's not because they don't fit. They do







: ) I'm trying them on in (a really dirty) dressing room with Rhiannon in the sling when I hear a kid throwing a temper tantrum. My kid







Dh had our oldest with him and he was walking him around waiting for me to be done. He made the mistake of going by a movie display and wouldn't let our son get a movie he just had to have. It was late, my son melted down. So anyways I'm in a dead scramble to put my other jeans on and get my shoes on when I hear some employees outside on the dressing room counter area making some derogetory comments and I hear one lady go "I _really_ wish they would do something about that!" I about died. I was so PO'ed.








I walked out of the dressing area and Dh and our oldest were approaching, shot them a dirty look, and went over to Dh and started talking to my son to calm him down. I hope they really felt like







themselves, and I so wanted to say something snotty right back to them, but I'm sure they remained smug in their conviction that we were Really Horrible Parents







:


----------



## Nurturing Mama

Quote:

Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?
Nice. Real nice. Last I checked people aren't trash.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?

Because they really piss me off.


Yikes! Hotmamcita's post couldn't be more offensive than that!


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?

Because they really piss me off.

Oh boy! 24,000 posts by the end of the week!


----------



## witchbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?

Because they really piss me off.









wow, nice way to stereotype.


----------



## cloudswinger

I posted this on another thread, but this seems more appropriate...

after reading this article - http://www.fool.com/News/mft/2005/mft05031101.htm

I find it interesting that "For a two-hundred-employee Wal-Mart store, the government is spending $108,000 a year for children's health care; $125,000 a year in tax credits and deductions for low-income families; and $42,000 a year in housing assistance. The report estimates that a two-hundred-employee Wal-Mart store costs federal taxpayers $420,000 a year, or about $2,103 per Wal-Mart employee. That translates into a total annual welfare bill of $2.5 billion for Wal-Mart's 1.2 million U.S. employees."

How much do I really save when I shop at wal-mart?
What do you think will happen once wal-mart has eliminated the competition? There are actually a fair number of grocery chains that are in financial trouble. What choice will you have if they decide that they can raise prices? What choice do you have if the only store is wal-mart? What if you wanted something that wal-mart does not sell? or a brand that they do not carry?


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*







This is what my sister's like and it drives me INSANE. She goes on and on about how cheap thus-and-such was, and it's just ... crap. Stuff nobody needs. Impulse buys because it's there, it's novel, and apparently being "cheap" justifies buying it







:


that's my MIL!
i could just scream!
and to add to the discussion, we are a family of 4 and get by on under 20K annual.
i would never, ever go to walmart of my own free will.
if someone buys us something from there (we HAVE made it clear to immediate family that walmart is unwelcome in our house, but it seems to happen a bit anyway b/c of MIL), we return it, i use the credit to buy gasoline, a purchase that sucks no matter where you buy it.
it's the best i can do.


----------



## User101

To be honest, that used to be me.







:
We grew up without a lot of money, and what money we did have my mother spent on herself rather than on me and my sister, so when I had a source of income, I went nuts. I didn't care who made it or how it got there, if it looked like something, I wanted it.


----------



## girlndocs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
We grew up without a lot of money, and what money we did have my mother spent on herself rather than on me and my sister, so when I had a source of income, I went nuts. I didn't care who made it or how it got there, if it looked like something, I wanted it.

Oh, I've totally been there too, Annette ... but some poeple outgrow it, YK?


----------



## DebraBaker

I have seen a lot of child abuse in that sort of environment. A reason to avoid the environment, btw. People with, ahem, poor parenting skills that fill a certain steriotype that may offend people behaving in a manner that reinforces the steriotype. If you know what I mean. Sorry, I live in a wealthy suburb and don't get to see this on a regular basis so I associate this public display with certain socioeconomic groups even though I tell myself it's wrong.

What Annettemaire said.

Strange; before I knew any of these facts I had a bad vibe in the place, like a depression or oppressive spirit in the place. I think there's something heavy in these places that will manifest itself and provoke the abusive behavior in vulnerable parents. Sort of like a cloud of deamons feeding off the bad vibes or something.

DB


----------



## dallaschildren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Was it all of the trailer trash families abusing their kids?

Because they really piss me off.

This is one of the most ignorant comments I have ever seen here. I guess only poor white folk abuse their kids, right?


----------



## Nurturing Mama

I know this is OT to Wal-Mart, but again with the stereotype...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
People with, ahem, poor parenting skills that fill a certain steriotype that may offend people behaving in a manner that reinforces the steriotype. If you know what I mean. Sorry, I live in a wealthy suburb and don't get to see this on a regular basis so I associate this public display with certain socioeconomic groups even though I tell myself it's wrong.
DB

Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm glad you tell yourself it's wrong, because it is. I don't live in a wealthy suburb, and I can assure you that your stereotype of my "socio"economic status is offensive even though I am not "behaving in a manner that reinforces the stereotype." Meaning I don't abuse my children or shop at Wal-Mart. And your stereotype is offensive.

Carrie


----------



## Nurturing Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren*
This is one of the most ignorant comments I have ever seen here. I guess only poor white folk abuse their kids, right?









Apparently.


----------



## dallaschildren

I think I've said this before here....Wal-Mart's PR is ass backwards and misleading....they claim to bring jobs to the community which most are lead to believe is beneficial. More jobs equal less unemployment. BUT what they are really doing is perpetuating poverty by bringing an influx of MINIMUM WAGE jobs to any given area. That's not improving people's lives or our economy. But that's the "American Way".








Has anyone ever attended one of Wally world's pow-wows? It is cultlike and extremely creepy. Reminds me of the brainwashing techniques used in the military. There is an excellant expose on WM on CNBC if you have a chance to watch it.


----------



## A&A

They are the LARGEST private employer in America, the heirs to the family fortune are are billionaires, and they have ZERO union employees. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm..............

They also refuse to carry the morning-after-pill at their pharmacies, effectively making reproductive decisions for women for whom there are no other pharmacies in the areas because Walmart has driven them all out.

Walmart is also so........cookie cutter, for lack of a better word--lots of blandness and sameness, driving out the diversity of small-town and middle-town America.

Their presence also results in a lot of empty buildings...........

* other stores get driven out (empty buildings)
* they leave their own stores to build bigger ones (empty buildings)
* stores will move from their current location to move closer to the new, bigger Walmart (empty buildings)

PS. When I did shop there (long ago), the bags-going-round thing drove me nuts. I was always afraid I was going to miss a bag.


----------



## CherryBomb

I hate WalMart. But I shop there. Because its the only store in town now! There is a Kroger's, but it's SO much more expensive that it's ridiculous. Example- boca burgers at walmart, $2.50. Boca burgers at Kroger, *$6.59*! Sigh. At any rate, the thing I hate is, WalMart abuses the working class, but they're so much cheaper that all us "poor white trash" (







) don't really have any other options. I have roughly $50 a week to feed us on, and the nearest natural foods store is almost an hour away, with Trader Joe's and Wild Oats being almost 2 hours away. I try minimize my walmart shopping as much as I can because it makes me feel so dirty, but realistically, I'm not able to avoid it altogether.

Now excuse me while I tease my hair and beat my children.


----------



## Itlbokay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A*
P.S. When I did shop there (long ago), the bags-going-round thing drove me nuts. I was always afraid I was going to miss a bag.

When I did shop there that happened to me more than once. I went back one time within 20 minutes and they already had my stuff sorted into their plastic restock bins at the customer service desk







:


----------



## dallaschildren

Heard through the grapevine that the Wally world CEO is being accused and investigated for embezzlement. His most recent activity was siphoning $ 650,000 in just three months......Don't know how long he's been doing it but that's a helluva lot of change. Maybe he was giving it out to the thousands of minimum wage workers who help pay his salary and enable him to receive 6 figure bonuses?








Seriously, why in God's name would someone who is already making a million + bucks a year between salary and bonuses, and millions more in stock options, have to steal money for? That is pretty scary.







:


----------



## bendmom

Our city os 50,000, and already the W. is taking over alot of our other stores. Now they want to build a super center and another W. on the other side of town. 3 W. in a town of 50,000!?!? The traffic issues would be a nightmare, and there are studies showing that crime rises where there are super centers. They recently had a "town meeting" hosted by W. and they did not allow anyone to ask questions, etc. They gave their speel about what they wanted to do, how many jobs they would create, etc, and then when people wanted to ask questions, they passed out *comment* card and told everyone to write it down and the cards would be sent to corp. hq. They didn't complete their aplication to the city all the way because they have no plan for dealing with massive traffic congestion, crime more lighting than the city allows, etc.

They basicaly think that all they have to do is throw some money our way and the city will bow out. I shop there accationally because it is unfortunately the only store in town that we can afford some things (DVD), but they always break.


----------



## MelKnee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama*
I don't really like Walmart but I just wanted to say that Walmart is only indirectly shutting down all the small businesses. The people who choose to shop at Walmart when they used to shop at small businesses are who is shutting them down. The power is in the people!









This bears repeating.


----------



## KoalaMama

I just posted on this very subject on another list I'm on. C&P.

There are lots of reasons I don't shop there (or in most big department stores if I can help it), but some of the biggies are...

1)I don't support their in-store labour practices. For example, they have a history of discriminating against female employees when it comes to raises and promotions, and they've been known to close down and pull out of towns when employees try to unionize.

2)They move into communities and encourage people to shop themselves out of jobs. Being a company that forces joe-blow supplier to come up with lower and lower prices, almost always driving manufacturing overseas, will do that to an economy. Also, I think it's horrid that local mom & pop shops that have been in business for 60 years are pushed out of business by the big box stores. (See number 3!)

3)Not really WAL-Mart specific, but I always prefer to shop at a small/family-owned business when possible, even if it means paying a couple dollars more for something. I like to support the local economy over big business, and it makes me feel good to know where my money is going.

4)I don't like the idea that my purchases are made from the sweat of children or other disadvantaged people around the world.

5)Almost everything they have in the stores is junk, and intended to last you a short while before you throw it out and buy more. Doesn't fit well with the consume less, 3R kind of lifestyle I strive for.

6)I find the stores depressing to be in. I hate the crowds and the aisles and aisles of junk.

If you're interested, you can find out more about WAL-Mart here:
http://www.responsibleshopper.com/ba...m?cusip=931142
http://www.1worldcommunication.org/Walmart.htm
http://www.indyweek.com/durham/2002-05-08/news.html
http://www.walmartwatch.com

Or Google WAL-Mart and see what else comes up.


----------



## KoalaMama

I live in a big city, so I have options when it comes to shopping. For people that feel they don't, do you have access to (or have you thought of) the following? Not trying to insult anyone, just wondering how many choices Wal-Mart really does wipe out for people.

-thrift stores - Better quality for less money. And even if you're buying cheaply made stuff, at least you're not supporting having more of it produced.
-shop online - Easy to get a lot of things from WAHMs, eBay, etc.
-freecycle.org - Get stuff you need for free, and give away things you don't. If there's isn't a group in your area, you can start one.
-trading/bartering online or within your community - Find someone who can provide you with XYZ for ABC. Maybe you can design a flyer for a local bakery in exchange for baked goods, or do some light housework/babysitting in exchange for other goods you need.
-change eating habits. Forget the snack foods and use that money to buy whole foods somewhere else to make your own treats.
-evaluate whether or not you really need the stuff to begin with. Us North Americans consume way more goods than we really need. Seriously, how many pairs of jeans does a person really need?

Again, I'm not trying to say that people are lying when they say they don't have a choice of where to shop. Just wondering how much is due to the way our communities typically operate.


----------



## Medusa

Koalamama, I appreciate the thought behind your suggestions.

As I posted in the other Walmart thread, I live in a small town and our last grocery store closed this week...I am completely beside myself about this!

I have studiously avoided Walmart for YEARS now...
I barter, buy our clothes from the goodwill or make them myself, buy our in the summer months nearly all of our food comes from CSA groups or the farmers market.

Sadly none of those places can supply me with cat food, toliet paper, or enough food in the winter months...

I can't even tell y'all how ENRAGED I am right now!







'ing Walmart!

At this point I don't even know what I'm going to do! Either I'm going to have to move or ...<sigh> I see poo rags in my future and hour long drives to buy cat food and tofu.

What I know I WON'T do is step foot in that freaking Walmart.


----------



## Kerry

KoalaMama said:


> I live in a big city, so I have options when it comes to shopping. For people that feel they don't, do you have access to (or have you thought of) the following? Not trying to insult anyone, just wondering how many choices Wal-Mart really does wipe out for people.
> 
> -thrift stores - Better quality for less money. And even if you're buying cheaply made stuff, at least you're not supporting having more of it produced.
> QUOTE]
> 
> One thing that I, and others in my local area have noticed is that the only place to buy clothes is Walmart (and for a little longer K-Mart). So, when you shop thrift stores or yard sales mostly what you find is poorly made goods in not such great condition.
> 
> When I was in Mass I could get really great quality stuff second hand, but not here.
> 
> I am very concerned about what these huge corporations are doing to our country. Will we eventually all be living in third world country conditions?


----------



## Tummy

I had not imagined this thread would be so hot of a subject. I actually feel guilty about shoping at wal-mart now







:

I wish there was somewhere closer/cheeper to shop for me, but as many of you have expressed... they took over my town! I am going to make the attempt to do my best to avoid wal-mart at any cost now :LOL


----------



## polka123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren*
Has anyone ever attended one of Wally world's pow-wows? It is cultlike and extremely creepy. Reminds me of the brainwashing techniques used in the military. There is an excellant expose on WM on CNBC if you have a chance to watch it.

these pow-wows are common in most big companies.
I was in banking/finance for yrs with several major banks & once/month we were all made to attend these hooplas.
boy are we great but you can do better


----------



## Bethla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhonwyn*
I read an article posted on MDC that talked about Walmart giving California employees information on how to get food stamps and other benefits from the state since Walmart's wages were so bad. I have heard that they do the same thing in other states. I can't remember which state it is, but one state is considering taxing Walmart to cover the additional cost of supporting their employees with government services.

My FIL is a union rep. with a local carpenter's union. He and a co-worker went "under cover" to apply for jobs at Walmart. When they asked about health and retirement benefits they were immediately directed to the county welfare office and social security. This is in Sacramento, CA. Walmart is currently trying to move into our downtown which would destroy every effort that has been made to improve it.

Walmart is evil.


----------



## polka123

That's weird b/c my DD worked @ Walmart in 2 different states) a year ago & none of this what most pps are claiming was mentioned to her. (directed to state agencies.etc)

During orientation, she was given forms to fill out for Health Ins, Life Ins & Retirement once passed probation.
I know b/c I helped her fill them out.
She got her benefits & has 2 pay raises in 1 yr. They started training her for Mgmt position.
She has her own apt.
She left to work for a major credit card co that gave an even worse "We are the world" brainwashing orientation









She has worked @ Kmart, Payless Shoes & a Rental car Co.

I've worked since I was 16YO & all the corps I worked for has their own evils... especially finance.

I know Walmart has done some unfair labor practices in the past but at least @ the 2 Walmarts she worked @ (in 2 diff state on 2 ends of the US) they treated her & her workmates pretty good.

Me... I don't have too many other options so I do shop @ the big box stores. I can't travel 35 miles to a local vendor.
We will shop @ local grocery chains.
I take advantage of smaller place & thrift when I get around one.
I shop on Ebay alot for non-food items


----------



## KoalaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Medusa*
I have studiously avoided Walmart for YEARS now...
I barter, buy our clothes from the goodwill or make them myself, buy our in the summer months nearly all of our food comes from CSA groups or the farmers market.

Sadly none of those places can supply me with cat food, toliet paper, or enough food in the winter months...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerry*
One thing that I, and others in my local area have noticed is that the only place to buy clothes is Walmart (and for a little longer K-Mart). So, when you shop thrift stores or yard sales mostly what you find is poorly made goods in not such great condition.

Ugh. This is just horrible. It bothers me even more to know that people who want to choose can't, and those that could easily make different choices won't. Thanks for sharing, Mamas.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:

At any rate, the thing I hate is, WalMart abuses the working class, but they're so much cheaper that all us "poor white trash" () don't really have any other options.










Henry Ford increased the sales by increasing, directly, the number of people able to afford his product. Specifically, his workers were paid enough so that they could afford a car.

Wal-Mart, meanwhile, realizes that the poor/lower income groups of society are their real money makers and so tries to produce more of "them"







Specifically by eliminating jobs and paying very low wages.

When DP & I rode Greyhound before he said their motto should be, "Greyhoud, what the *%$/ else you gonna do?" You could say the same for Wal-Mart once they have tanked a local economy.


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren*
This is one of the most ignorant comments I have ever seen here. I guess only poor white folk abuse their kids, right?









I would think that there is more the the term trailor trash than someone being poor and white.Let's say poor,white,uneducated and mannerless.


----------



## catnip

Sacramento CA WalMarts have harrassed and thrown out customers in union t-shirts.

The Wal-Mart Supercenter that was just approved by my city's planning commision will be over 200,000 square feet, cover up approximately 20 acres of formerly organic farmland, leave a vacant Walmart across the street (125,000 sq ft) AND the discount grocery next door to it has already announced that they will close once the Supercenter opens (80,000 sq ft). And there is already a WMSC less than 10 miles away, with another two proposed locations within that radius. Our town has a population of about 65,000.

They sell guns.

Our local store had a box of abandoned newborn kittens left in the parking lot near the dumpster. A customer notified the manager. The manager told the lady that they were "waiting for them to die so we can throw them away" (I do not feel it was the manager's responsibility to care for said kittens, but the humane option would have been to call animal services, so as to have a report filed and have them humanely euthanized, or to DO WHAT THE CUSTOMER DID!!! Call the humane society! A volunteer retrieved the kittens and saved and adopted out 3 of the 5. One was dead when she got there, the other died later that night at the emergency vet clinic that donated their services.)

I've been known to enter a Wal-Mart (safe-ish well lit place out of the rain to stop and walk/sling-nurse my 2-week-old daughter who had been screaming in her carseat, and I had a copy of the CA civil code that said they could bite me if this offended them in my pocket and was just dying to be hassled, also, always a fun place to walk around with a group in pro-union t-shirts) but I don't buy stuff there. I don't return things that other people buy me there, though. I'm a bit too lazy.


----------



## dallaschildren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky*
I would think that there is more the the term trailor trash than someone being poor and white.Let's say poor,white,uneducated and mannerless.

Yeah, we could fill in the blank with any number of derogatory terms







...but my post relates to another in this thread. The dictionary defines the term trailer trash as this....

Main Entry: trailer trash
Part of Speech: noun
Definition: a *poor, lower-class white person*, esp. one living in a mobile home with trash in the vicinity
Usage: derogatory slang

Anyhow, could you explain your post to me? I don't get it.







Maybe the original offensive post should have been quoted....


----------



## GoodWillHunter




----------



## maylea_moon

as a former wal-mart employee i'll tell you why i boycott wal-mart.

i started working at wal-mart in april 2004 when i was 4 months pregnant with my son. they treated me like absolute crap. they wont give you benefits sooner unless you work full time. i was a part time worker so they scheduled me THIRTY EIGHT HOURS A WEEK. that to them is considered "part-time". and no benefits for me! grrr. also when i got to be around 6 months pregnant if i sat down even for a second i'd be screamed at. i nearly fainted once at work and i had to go to the ER and be pumped with fluids. i had a doctor's order and a note to take 3 days off work for the sake of my baby and they gave me complete shit for it. they treat their employees lower than scum. not to mention that place is stuffed full of commercialism. *ugh* still makes me sick to even look at a wal-mart sign.


----------



## mainegirl

:LOL

All I have to say is:

*RAWR!*

If you ain't never been to Maine and you ain't never seen em, then you have no space to comment.

(And did I say white? I did not.)


----------



## Kerry

I had to go into Wal-Mart the other day. They kept turning the lights off and on, off and on. According to my fellow shoppers they apparently do this often in an attempt to conserve energy (good for them, right? *Note sarcastic tone!*) Customers have been complaining but it hasn't changed. It was making me crazy! Off on off on off on off on off on off on off on......you get the point. The atmosphere was oppressive; Too bad I didn't have a toddler with me.


----------



## guestmama9908

Here is my Wal-Mart rant....

I am 4'10" tall and I weigh about 113 pounds. The shelves at Wal-Mart are VERY TALL for someone my size. I went in there a few weeks ago because I had to get a few things in the middle of the night.

I asked several employees if they could help me get something down that was too high for me to reach. They all said they would have to get someone who worked in that department to come and help me.

I sat there for 20 minutes in the aisle waiting and asking the occasional passing employee for help. NOTHING.

I finally stood on the bottom shelf and reached up to get what I needed. As I was doing this a wal-mart employee came walking down the aisle and she started yelling at me she said "Young Lady DO NOT climb on our shelves." I was more than a little offended. I am 25 years old, the mother of two kids, and an RN with a bachelor's degree. Where do you get off yelling at me and calling me "Young Lady"

Sorry rant over.


----------



## fishface

I do not shop at WM for many reasons, largely their business practices. I won't list everything again because it's been said much better in previous posts, but I don't like how they wheel and deal with small towns, thus costing taxpayers lots of money and JOBS......along with everything else that has been said.

Also, there is a potential lawsuit brewing about how women have been paid less than men for so many years at WM that will be the biggest lawsuit ($$$-wise) in the history of the world. (I heard it on BBC radio)


----------



## Strong Mama

Quote:

I hate WalMart. But I shop there. Because its the only store in town now! There is a Kroger's, but it's SO much more expensive that it's ridiculous. Example- boca burgers at walmart, $2.50. Boca burgers at Kroger, $6.59! Sigh. At any rate, the thing I hate is, WalMart abuses the working class, but they're so much cheaper that all us "poor white trash" () don't really have any other options. I have roughly $50 a week to feed us on, and the nearest natural foods store is almost an hour away, with Trader Joe's and Wild Oats being almost 2 hours away. I try minimize my walmart shopping as much as I can because it makes me feel so dirty, but realistically, I'm not able to avoid it altogether.

Now excuse me while I tease my hair and beat my children.
Thats me too. I have to shop there. I also live in a trailer.







:

Anywho. when TESCOS! Yes, TESCOS.! A super great store from the UK that is planning on taking over the USA soon...comes over..you can shop there! They even have breastfeeding rooms in their stores!!They have a baby and toddler club to join! They have mom and baby parking spaces! They give away free diapers and wipes in their changing rooms! You will shop there and love it! When they come. Soon!(and no, i dont work for them, i actually just used to shop there in the uk and love it)


----------



## Krystal323

well my *ahem* _poor white trash_ budget is spent mostly on eBay and other online stores, or IRL in the few places that haven't been stamped out.

I hate walmart, but like a PP said, I can't handle 5 bucks for boca burgers! so my groceries do get bought at walmart.

their brainwashing of the employees apparently works tho--i know someone who's worked there for 11 years now, no benefits, gets treated like total crap, can't quit b/c neither her nor her dp make enough $$ to survive, and STILL she thinks that Walmart is GREAT







:

my parents are the opposite of us here at MDC







they buy everything at either Walmart or Sam's, to the point that if WM/Sam's doesn't carry something, then they just learn to do without!


----------



## CherieBerry

Wal-Mart destroys towns. They treat their employees and customers like crap.

Two years ago, when DD was about 4 weeks old, my Uncle died. Not wanting to fly with my little one, I decided to drive. DH was deployed, so I did it alone, no biggie. I've driven from Chicago to Albany, NY many times. On the way back home, somewhere between Albany and Buffalo, my tire EXPLODED. I pulled off the NY Thru-Way and while riding on the donut, I tried to find a tire store. I was in BFE. Nothing around for miles. Still on the donut, I kept getting lost. Add to my drama, my cellphone was not getting reception. Frustrated and tired, I stopped at a Wal-Mart. Their garage area was still open. I pulled in and the garage employee was very sweet, especially since I had a newborn in a sling. He tried his best to help me. But I was on the verge of a breakdown because no one had the tire I needed. He called all around for me, hunting the tire down. Turns out my tires were special order Saturn tires and I'd only be able to get them from the dealership, about 50 miles away. George was awesome. Since I had no clue how to get to the dealership and I couldn't go back on the thruway with a donut, he started to draw me a map. As he drew the map, I went to sit down in the garage waiting area and nurse DD. While nursing DD, a Wal-Mart supervisor-type asked me what I was doing. I told him I was nursing. His face became red. He told me I could go nurse in the ladies room, in a demanding tone. Ha! I laughed and told him I was fine. You could tell he was holding back rage or something, like how dare someone not do what he say. He needed to show his authority or something, to let me know he still had a penis?, so he directs his anger at the nearest thing -- sweet, old George. He starts yelling at the guy, "what are you doing?" Really starting to demean the kind soul. George tried to explain what he was doing, how I was stranded, but the Supervisor kept focusing on the fact that I wasn't buying their tires. I was so uncomfortable. The Supervisor told him to stop helping me and to get back to work. I plopped DD back in the sling and walked out. My car was in the garage parking area, so I sat in it and continued to nurse DD. A few minutes later, George walked up to my car and handed me the completed map. We talked for a few minutes after I let him know how grateful I was to him. I asked him why he puts up with the treatment, no one should be spoken to like that. He told me that this was the only job around -- and after driving around the area, I believed him. Poor guy. I waved goodbye and drove to the dealership. When I got home, I wrote WalMart several letters about the digusting behavior of the supervisor (letter to corporate and store manager), but I never received a response.


----------



## primjillie

I am also anti Walmart for all the reasons listed already. But I do think part of the problem is the people. No one want to drives for groceries or necessities (and I do understand the gas prices figuring into it)anymore. They want to drive down the street, buy everything cheap and go home. I am lucky to live in a large city and have lots of options. But even living here, I have to drive 20 - 30 minutes sometimes to get to different places to shop. I have a WalMart 5 minutes from me in two different directions and I just drive by them. They are filthy and crowded and the items are so cheaply made, I can't believe it. For the people who have mentioned how much cheaper the food is - doesn't it make you wonder why? Are you sure it is the same food you can buy in the grocery store, and not some cheaper made imitation? Usually if something is that much cheaper, there is a reason for it.


----------



## Incubator

I agree with (nearly) all PP (well with the wal-mart stuff, not the other... stuff...) Wal mart is terrible. I quit shopping there years ago, since they're rude and satan. I took a trip to Chicago some years ago when my bro graduated from Navy boot camp. When I came back I had my pictures developed at walmart. They lost one roll and there were red streaks all over all of the other ones. So I took them back, and after some hassling, they reprinted them, but they were al backwards, like they can't load the negatives properly. I gave up on that batch, when I took them back again I went nova, like I can just go back to Chicago and old day and retake all my photos. jerks.

The next time I went there I had some nice professional grade b&w quality film to br processed. They exposed THE WHOLE ROLL! Since the photo recipt states they're replace your film if they mess it up, I asked for this, and explained all the problems I've had with film there before. The photo lady told me "Maybe you shouldn't bring your photos here anymore"!! WTF?!! On the way out I ranted to a manager who gave me a $10 gift card since they didn't carry the film that had been ruined. I gave it to my mother and have never been back. That's the abbreviated version. They've done so much more.
I do agree that Wal-mart is ruinig America and American jobs. I do still shop at other chains when I feel like it, my major beef with wal mart is that they have a responsibility as the worlds largest retailer, to lead by example. Target and K-mart, while not angels, can get away with it, they don't have as much swing, or clout. But Wal-mart needs to be more responsible. IMO.

ETA: Oh yeah, I'm white, definitely not rich, and I DO live in a trailer, but if I must say, it's the nicest one on the block, and I don't think it's trashy at all, and I work hard to keep it that way. Not making any statements about former posts, just stating my status. I don't consider myself to be white trash.


----------



## JewishMamaof2

This has been an interesting read. Offensive to me as a poor white country girl but interesting none the less.
I shop at Walmart because simply there aren't options. Walmart has a monopoly on business here so small businesses quit and none pop up in it's place so there are just no choices. If I wanted to pay a whole lot extra I could drive a few hours to the city but I'm not made of money.
Walmart selling guns and not wanting to carry the morning after pill is A Ok with me







Even if I didn't agree with that I would be fine with that because it is a private company and they can make those decisions.
All in all Walmart can run their company and have whatever practices they want and we as consumers can chose to shop there or not. I just find it terrible rural people such as myself don't have alot of options in this.
My SIL works at walmart 30 hrs a week part time and makes 7.00 a hour. That's not great money obviously but it is the norm here so I can't really complain about that aspect.


----------



## marybethorama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb* 
I hate WalMart. But I shop there. Because its the only store in town now! There is a Kroger's, but it's SO much more expensive that it's ridiculous. Example- boca burgers at walmart, $2.50. Boca burgers at Kroger, *$6.59*! Sigh. At any rate, the thing I hate is, WalMart abuses the working class, but they're so much cheaper that all us "poor white trash" (







) don't really have any other options. I have roughly $50 a week to feed us on, and the nearest natural foods store is almost an hour away, with Trader Joe's and Wild Oats being almost 2 hours away. I try minimize my walmart shopping as much as I can because it makes me feel so dirty, but realistically, I'm not able to avoid it altogether.

Hi Cherry Bomb-I do the same thing. I try to avoid Wal-Mart because of all the reasons cited BUT we have no other retailers in our area. K-Mart and Ames closed down. Partly due to Wal-Mart I'm sure. I did shop there but TB the stores were filthy and half-empty most of the time. They were not well run at all. This went on for some time but I don't know if the corporations had already "given up" or not.

We have no Target, will never get a Costco (people are too poor here), Trader Joes or anything like that. The local grocery stores carry Boca Burgers but they are really overpriced.

I do shop around to avoid Wal-Mart but there are times when I really want to get something without paying extra $ and it makes the most economic sense to shop at Wal-Mart. It is possible to avoid Wal-Mart but it's hard. You would end up paying a lot more for basic things. I don't buy cheap TVs at Wal-Mart it's things like Boca Burgers and bok choy (more than twice as much at the supermarket).


----------



## boobybunny

I don't shop there. I have a huge problem with everything being made in china. the human rights issues, the economy issues, the war issues... We are just not going there, and have not gone there in three plus years.


----------



## newmom80

It was a hard to habit to break at first. I used to shop at Walmart several times a week, thought I needed to, didn't know how much money I was wasting "saving money" there. Then last year, I couldn't take it anymore and only went in about 5 times all year. This year my husband and I made a New Year's Resolution - none of our dollars will be spent at Walmart this calender year. I did go in one on a shopping trip with my sister-in-law in February. She said she "has to" buy her groceries there. After not being in one in a while, it was more than overwhelming to me and a real turn off. Yuck, yuck, yuck. Kick the habit, and you'll never go back.

I shop at little stores, where the owners know me by name, and chat with me about my family and miss me when I'm away on vacation. It's a nice change from random cashiers moving long lines of people through the checkout.


----------



## ktbug

Just a quick thought for those of you out there that are of the "I hate Wal-Mart but I still buy my groceries there because they're cheapest" - knowing what you know about Wal-Mart, how do you think they get that food to be so cheap?

Also, to those of you in rural/semi-rural areas where Wal-Mart is your only retail option for groceries - you guys are in prime location to take advantage of sustainable farms, co-ops, and family-run food providers. The sustainable/free-range/true organic stuff is actually harder to come by and more expensive in the cities and urban areas.

I know it's easier to just go to the store. And that's what keeps them in business.


----------



## nathansmom

Has anyone else seen the new Wal Mart commerical? The one where they claim they now offer health insurance to all employees and most plans start at $1 a day. I've heard that those health plans they now offer are almost as bad as not offering health insurance.

I've not given Wal Mart any of my money for almost 10 years now. I'm getting ticked though that they have now opened up 5 stores within a 15 mile radius of my house. How many WalMarts are needed in any given area?







:


----------



## Petersmamma

So, since I just read this whole darn thread, I figured I might as well post, right!?









I hate Walmart for all the reasons y'all have said and for this one especially: I literally get sick to my stomach when I shop there. I don't know why. I'm assuming it's guilt at having spent my money in that evil place. But everything else aside, why would I want to shop in a place that literally makes me sick?

I must say, though, that earlier tonight I told dh that we needed to go by WM to get some of the plastic bags they have people turn in to recycle (to use for garbage bags and for dog poo pickup). So, I won't shop there, but I will steal their donated plastic bags!


----------



## CherieBerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petersmamma* 
I must say, though, that earlier tonight I told dh that we needed to go by WM to get some of the plastic bags they have people turn in to recycle (to use for garbage bags and for dog poo pickup). So, I won't shop there, but I will steal their donated plastic bags!









Good! Because I sincerely doubt that Wal-Mart even recycles those bags.

Especially, after I saw a news report around Holiday time that showed that the Wal-Mart near me would take new toys from the donation box and restock them on their shelves.


----------



## Incubator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherieBerry* 
Good! Because I sincerely doubt that Wal-Mart even recycles those bags.

Especially, after I saw a news report around Holiday time that showed that the Wal-Mart near me would take new toys from the donation box and restock them on their shelves.


OMG are you serious! those aholes!









ETA: DH went to walmart today to get a usb for our new camera. Luckily he's taking it back, because it doesn't work. BTW I hate walmart, but he loves it. I can't get him to stop.


----------



## Malva

They opened a store in a fairly large town in rural Quebec (totally large enough to have a Wal-Mart or two). They announced they were closing the store, claiming it wasn't profitable, within days of the employees joining a union.


----------



## elizawill

*that's why you should shop with a list*

Shopping at WalMart makes it much easier to throw a lil' thing here, a lil' thing there, into the shopping cart because stores like that design their environs in order to subtly, but powerfully, influence you to buy, buy, buy. Then you get home & have a house full of plastic crap you don't need (and a lot less money, because those lil' things add up fast.)


----------



## CityChic

The Walton family is the wealthiest family in the world worth over 100 Billion...they donate less then 1% of their annual income...compare that to someone like Bill Gates who gives away 20-30% of his annual income(not that I LOVE Microsoft...but at least the man has some charity)

I think this alone speaks a lot about the family.


----------



## mom de terre

There was some lumping together of big box stores earlier in this thread. Target isn't perfect, but it is a substantially better choice than Walmart. You can see a comparison, and read about other major American companies at:

http://www.calvert.com/sri_calvertratings.html


----------



## climbermom

I hate Wal-Mart and do not shop there, for reasons that have all been listed on this thread already. I do live in a town that has a plethora of small and independently owned businesses and local food. Wal-Mart tried to get in a decade or so ago (so I'm told - we just moved here) but couldn't meet the zoning requirements. Yay! Still, there are plenty of people here who drive to the next town over so they can go to Wal-Mart. I think it's pretty sad.


----------



## greenwoman2006

Check out this site:

http://walmartwatch.com/

Click on "Issues" on the top bar. It brings up all the issues concerning Sprawlmart. They include Discrimination against the disabled, minority workers, and women (the latter being the largest class action lawsuit in US history). Other issues are health care, union busting, the environment (don't believe the lies people), political influence and taxes (did you know the CEO, Steve Walton is a personal close friend of George W. Bush?), community impact (putting small business out of business), Corporate culture, and finally, the Supply Chain (where sweatshops and places like Sai Pan come into play).

And for the past decade or so, Walmart and other corporations have had factories in Sai Pan that basically uses indentured servants (slaves), that are women from Asian countries, to work their factories, and there are horrors like forced abortions, terrible living conditions, and more.

People need to stop shopping at Walmart. Now. It is disgusting. It is the worst thing that you can do for your environment, your community, and your family. And everyone's future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy* 
Ok, I did not want to take over another persons thread by asking this, so here is my own. :LOL
I had seen a lot of anti walmart words.. just wondering why?
I have actually seen many in boycot of walmart (not actually seen, but read) and I was wondering why????


----------



## hellyaellen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs* 
Shopping at WalMart makes it much easier to throw a lil' thing here, a lil' thing there, into the shopping cart because stores like that design their environs in order to subtly, but powerfully, influence you to buy, buy, buy. Then you get home & have a house full of plastic crap you don't need (and a lot less money, because those lil' things add up fast.)

Oh, some WalMarts censor (like with a *bleep*) the music they sell.

ETA: they also pay employees so miserably that instructions for applying for welfare are apparently a part of their hiring info packet







:









:


----------



## hellyaellen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annelizabeth* 
One reason I try not to shop there is simple math.
An employee who is hired as full time get 35 hours weekly. Not the usual 40. Those five hours make a huge difference.
Another is I hate the greeter.









: too


----------



## fishface

Quote:

They include Discrimination against the disabled, minority workers, and women (the latter being the largest class action lawsuit in US history).
Actually, it's the biggest class action lawsuit in GLOBAL history. I heard this on BBC radio.


----------



## mom0810

Saw this and had to post.

We don't shop there for the reasons every one described. I skimmed through so I don't know if this has been posted or not, but the BIG reason we don't shop there (or at Sam's Club) is that my husband is in a union (electrician) and they do not support fair labor. When they build a new store, they have "travelers" come in from other states to do the work instead of hiring local union workers. It is completely ridiculous and unfair to the people who live and work in the area. they do this to get the labor for VERY cheap, obviously.

I just get a sick feeling from them. There was a documentary on WalMart that was very eye opening. Did you know that the run-off from the parking lots alone causes HUGE damage to the environment? They interviewed a lot of people including former "higher ups" in the company who said that the way they get their prices so low is intimidating the suppliers. It's just not a good place. they force out local 'mom and pop" stores that have been in the community for ages, as well.

Just don't like them at all. The small savings is not worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## TheTruth

The real reason for most activism against places like Wal-Mart is because they realize they are failures in life and need to blame something so they focus on individuals who are rich because they invest wisely and supply what is demanded. They hire people who will work for a lower wage because they are desperate.


----------



## free2be

Just to be the devil's advocate, I know some families who couldn't survive without Walmart's low prices for food and other necessities.


----------



## CherryBomb

Quote:

Just a quick thought for those of you out there that are of the "I hate Wal-Mart but I still buy my groceries there because they're cheapest" - knowing what you know about Wal-Mart, how do you think they get that food to be so cheap?

Also, to those of you in rural/semi-rural areas where Wal-Mart is your only retail option for groceries - you guys are in prime location to take advantage of sustainable farms, co-ops, and family-run food providers. The sustainable/free-range/true organic stuff is actually harder to come by and more expensive in the cities and urban areas.

I know it's easier to just go to the store. And that's what keeps them in business.
It's not easier. It's the ONLY option some people have. But it's easier to scoff at us and pat yourself on the back than to recognize that some people aren't full of the privilege that you are. I understand.

But I'm glad you know more about what's available to the rest of us and how we are able to spend our money than we do


----------



## Black Orchid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry* 
And I have heard they force their suppliers to sell to them in bulk or give them a cheaper price than they do to other discount chains or they won't carry the product. Considering how large Walmart is the suppliers often have no choice. Then because of how they buy it they can sell it cheaper thus causing further problems for the other retailers. (in theory if they force the supplier to go lower then the supplier makes that up by selling the same items to other stores higher)

joining late and just on page one...

this is actually illegal. i used to work for a manufacturer and was bullied by WM. if you are selling something identical to a number of retailers, but law you need to have a published price structure that is based on equal measurements.

that said... they were HUGE bullies. and they turned our companies sales reps into their lackies, too. my team (of world class experts) would design and develop new products, launch and marketing plans, etc. when we would take it to WM they would demand we open our books to them and make changes to things that our experts designed to fit what they thought was right. And of course my bosses would make us do it... because if WM won't carry your item you might well well not launch it.

I REFUSED to transfer to the WM team and put it on my work plan... talk about a career limiting move







as a move their is considered necessary to move up in the world... that was okay though because now I'm at home FT with DDs. but from a manufacturer's perspective... you would not believe what they demand of you. and its all legal!


----------



## mom0810

Yep, they talked about that in the documentary. It's sick.

I realize that some people "think" they need to shop there, but honestly, if you add it up, how much are you really saving and at what cost to the environment and to the workers in the area? ANd to the manufacturers, who deserve to get paid fairly for what they are making? I happily pay more to have veggies and fruits that are grown LOCALLY, for example, to support the farmers in our community.

I know it's not possible for everyone to STOP shopping there (I wish), but little changes do make a really big difference.


----------



## VegHipMama

A friend of mine moved to rural Illinois and at first thought that the local WalMart was the only place she COULD shop. So, she'd spend 45-60 minutes in the huge store just buying grocery staples. Finally, she found an independently owned grocery store much nearer to her. Everyone was REALLY friendly (not forced), they let her have an account so she only had to pay up once a month, they brought her groceries out to the car for her, prices were only slightly higher, and she was back home again in 1/3 of the time it took to buy the same amount of food at WalMart.


----------



## sbgilson

Walmart is just icky in so many ways....


----------



## MaraB

I would be happy if I never had to step foot back in Wallyworld, but my husband likes to go in there "because everythings in one place." So, I'd rather spend a couple of bucks on gas to go all over town to get what we need. And, is it just me, or does it seem their prices are going up? We bought a few things the other day, and it cost almost $40! Thankfully we have a Save-a-Lot not too far from the house. I can get a whole buggy for MUCH less that what the same would cost at Wallyworld.







:


----------



## ErikaLeigh

My so used to work there and I can promise that they treat their employees like crap!

Cheaply made products!


----------



## Angel_7971

I can see some of the points here, but in the end Walmart is cheap things for cheap. Yes, the bargain with companies to get them to reduce prices and the companies comply by making special lower cost and lower quality items for Wal-mart. This happed with levis a few years ago. However, if complanies would say no then Wal-mart wouldn't have this option. I also think that people shop at Wal-mart for price and not quality. So, if you are complaining about quality of items I think you should realize that you had other choices to buy that item, but you ARE going to pay more. I don't think it is such a bad thing that Wal-mart pushes for the lowest price for me. It is the companies that agree to this when their only option is to then use sweat shops.

One argument that I never agree with is that Wal-mart is a bad company to work for. Yes, they pay low, but not lower than other retail stores. You should not expect to live off of Wal-mart. That is a ludicrous idea. You need to consider the value of the work. If they raised the average Wal-mart salary to 30K/yr then those who were making 30k would complain that they were worth more. Their wage would go up and it would be a cycle until those making 100k are now making 120k and the prices of everyday goods would go up causing the living wage to be more than 30k. So, Walmart workers would complain... It a nonstop cycle. Nobody should go into retail expecting to support themselves. I worked there for a total of 2 1/2 years and I got a higher wage than all of the other retail locations close by except Target (who is really picky in hiring, but then luckily later found out that they aren't that nice to work for). As for benefits. I thought they were acceptable. Better than what my hubby gets now with a very good company. They also were helpful in letting me know when it came time to sign up for things and giving me "hints" like getting disability if I thought there was a chance I may get pregnant (I didn't choose to do this, but I was glad they had told me about the option).

They do have some issues with Women in the workplace not being promoted the same. They do promote Women, but to department managers, and less to store managers. However, this was changing and their efforts were obvious when I was there. Isn't that important to note- that they are making an effort to change. I don't believe in too little too late. Sometimes it takes wacking someone over the head before they will change and the lawsuits against Wal-mart seemed to have been successful in this department.

Another thing they are working on is improving their impact on the enviornment. They are building environmentally friendly stores, remodeling stores to be more efficient, introducing organic clothing and foods, and using less resources (notice the switch to concrete flooring throughout with wood in softlines to reduce waxing and reduced light levels). Some examples:

"Wal-Mart has promised to buy more fish from sustainable fisheries. It persuaded Unilever, which makes the laundry detergent All, to reduce the size of its containers by two-thirds, reducing packaging, waste and costs. It is placing big orders for organic cotton. It is selling lots of energy-saving light bulbs. It wants to promote sustainable forestry and mining."
http://money.cnn.com/2006/04/19/news...tune/index.htm
"Wal-Mart Stores Inc.'s experimental, environmentally-friendly store includes a 120-foot wind turbine and photovoltaic solar panels to provide the store with energy. Representatives say they are testing alternative energy sources to save money, but activists say that Walmart's environmentally-friendly initiative are too little too late in light of the enormous urban sprawl that the company has participated in. "
http://www.newstarget.com/011069.html
"The company's _"substainable scorecard"_ system is a bid by theretailer to push up to 60,000 of its suppliers worldwide to lower theamount of packaging they use by five per cent, use more renewablematerials and slash energy use."
http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/new...rt-green-waste
"Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. has been a major catalyst in the green detergent revolution, the article states. Using its purchasing power as the world's biggest retailer, Wal-Mart launched an environmental initiative last October to encourage its suppliers to manufacture more environmentally friendly laundry detergents."
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0129141122.htm

I was glad to leave Wal-mart to move onto a real career, but I would encourage others to work there in college, for a second job, or for the holidays. And, I will continue to shop Wal-mart.


----------



## Angel_7971

Sorry, one last thing.
My father hated Wal-mart growing up because of the nonunion aspect as well as he was a union worker. However, when I worked there I saw no need for this. It would have been a waste of my money (in union dues). I felt able to go to managers and I felt that they were very active in listening to ides. Every year- maybe twice (?) we did Grassroots meetings in which we got to express our concerns and ideas. They posted these in the back and showed the progress towards these new ideas. Maybe I was in a good store...
But anyways, here is directly from Walmart:

http://www.walmartfacts.com/wal-mart-union.aspx
Walmart Union
Our Walmart union stance is simple. There has never been a need for a Walmart union due to the familiar, special relationship between Wal-Mart associates and their managers. Wal Mart has encouraging and advantageous relationships with both our loyal and happy associates on the floor of each Wal Mart facility and our wonderful managerial staff. There has yet to be a standard in Walmart union history for a union to be needed

Due to our amicable relationships between our associates and managers and executives, we believe there is no need for third-party representation. Our Walmart union stance does not suggest that we feel unions are unnecessary for all corporations. We merely believe that a Walmart union is unnecessary. Since we believe in fostering an environment of open communications and encouraging associates to express their ideas, comments, and concerns to their managers where they can be addressed in a personal and timely manner, a Walmart union is superfluous. Our direct relationships with our associates will provide the best protection for our alliance with our associates. Wal-Mart and our associates have consistently chosen not to have a union step into the middle of our partnership.

Also, it is a misconception that Wal-mart won't build union. I know that one store recently built in Northern IL was built with union workers. Online though I have so far found one reference to this happening:
http://www.detroitbuildingtrades.org...02.html#fitter

But, I also think one reason for this is that they can get cheaper work done with non-union therefore keeping prices down. I guess I don't see what is bad about this.


----------



## nurturinglovely

does that justify the fact that they are the epitomy of a selfish corportation that uses ruthless buisness tactics to destroy economy and small family owned buisnesses all while exploiting third world countries and abusing their children through child labor, etc.. etc..etc....

i know that that is pretty much a corporation thing, but *they* are known for pushing the envelope.

Instead of looking for the *cheapest* deals in town - maybe people should spend more time looking into sustainability to cut their costs.

after all - i don't know anyone on here that would be okay with *THEIR* children being exploited for the sake of others comfort and middle class, apathetic, selfish lifestyle.


----------



## eden/averymum

the promotion of hyper consumption. their social responsibility is not enough to cancel out their socila irresponsibility.


----------



## PlayaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherE* 
I don't like them because a lot of the stuff they sell is cheap (meaning quality.) I would rather pay a few bucks extra and support a small, family owned business anyday then save some money.

i had a friend that suggested a great idea for a company because she was so sick of buying crap that didn't last. it was "lifetime guaranteed" where everything was guaranteed to last a lifetime. sure it would cost a lot more, but seriously, i would love to find items made from quality materials that cost more rather than just trying to find used stuff at the thrift store.

just starting in this thread but i *do* boycott wal-mart, and target, and k-mart. i still go to longs and costco though


----------



## TheTruth

there you idiots go, using "sweatshop" arguments. And so what if they arent union? People can live on Wal-Mart wages, trust me. The people always look fed, nourished, and like they live adequetly if not great.


----------



## kbstanley3

After reading this, both my husband and I have decided never to shop at WalMart again. I knew it was bad, but never knew just how bad.Yes, it's a lot cheaper and you can get it at one place (and trust me, we REALLY could use the savings and gas money) but I'm not going to support something that evil. I'd rather spend more time comparitive pricing elsewhere. Besides, this time of year is great to check out the local farmer's market . . . and we can always buy a little more than we need each time and freeze it!


----------



## swimswamswum

Walmart's stance on unions is a flaming violation of the UA. Justify Walmart all you want, but cheap, toxic products made by exploited people, sold by people who are poorly paid and often lack the means to "pull themselves up by their bootstraps" like Angel did, at the expense of small businesses everywhere will never, ever be justified in my book. Never.

I will not give a penny to Walmart. I would rather not shop at any big box. We make a major effort to shop at locally owned places. This means making mindful purchases and consuming less. We choose to buy fewer, higher quality things than the semi-disposable crap you get at Mallwart.

Also, I remember learning in college that if the Walton kids put their money together, they would have more money than something like the 5th richest nation in the world. Give me a freaking break that these people can't pay a living wage and allow unions and not crush every small competitor out there.

I'm literally not buying it.


----------



## mom0810

:

And, the union thing is not so much about the Walmart workers themselves. It's the fact that when they "come in" to a town to build their stores, they hire scab workers and not union ones to build it, do the electrical, plumbing, etc.

The scab workers are usually out of towners (or illegals) that come in and do the work and leave. They take money and jobs out of the community, period.

AND... the products that they sell are not made by union workers so you could be supporting sweat shops, child labor, or any number of awful things by buying clothes and goods there.

IF Walmart workers are content to settle for the way they are treated, then fine. I assume that they have no problem buying the goods there, either.


----------



## VegHipMama

When it comes to cheap price=cheap quality, it's a tough concept to teach people. One restaurant I used to work at, I would argue constantly with my co-workers to try to get them to understand. One woman bragged about how cheap her shoes were: $13, isn't that incredible? They were the kind that had no support (we're talking waiting tables here) and made of cheap materials. She used to laugh at my clunky well-made shoes. So I kept tabs, and when she was on her NINTH pair of those cheap shoes (13x9=$117), I pointed out how much cheaper my still-going-strong $40 shoes really were. She ended up quitting because she was so exhausted every day.

My dad lives in a rural area, where WalMart really is one of the only options for many consumer goods. I've gone in there, even bought a few things in desperation (almost all of which turned into a waste of money because the items were virtually unusable). If it falls apart the first or second time you use it, or doesn't make it through one washing without being ruined, how cheap is it really? That seems REALLY expensive to me.


----------



## kbstanley3

^^^Good point. Just also wanted to add that my step mother in law works at Walmart and they treat her like absolute crap, yet the only place she shops is Walmart and Sams Club. They really do brainwash their employees. Oh, and did you know that at her store (not sure if they do this at all of them) that they have to do a Walmart 'cheer' in the front of the store each day that involves shaking their @$$? AND if they refuse to do it, she said they make you stand in front of everyone and do it (not only the cheer, but the butt shaking part)! Talk about demeaning. The way Walmart treats their employees is like an abusive relationship.


----------



## Celticqueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekochan* 
However, if you have to support a family or live in a town where rent ain't cheap, it's impossible to live off of.









Um, that's true with any minimum wage job.


----------



## swimswamswum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommyofwills* 
Um, that's true with any minimum wage job.

Right, but Walmart is the biggest private employer in the nation and the owners make a greater profit than most nations.


----------



## MrsMike

Just wanted to add my $0.2 cents. MY hubby works for them and they are awful. If we were to get health insurance through them, it would cost 91% of each of his paycheck...and that's for the crappy insurance.
Oh, their commitment to the environment is a complete joke. They are very wasteful. They throw away food, clothes, appliances, toys, cardboard (TONS of it), pet food, plants....everything. They do donate overstock or unsold items to charities once in a while, but they throw perfectly good items away on a daily basis. Also, if you want to be comminted to the environment, stop opening new supercenters every 2 miles.......


----------



## swimswamswum

Wow, more reasons to not shop there!

FWIW, I know there has been a lot of talk about how other big boxes are just as bad, but that's just not true. I don't think any are great, but I know that Meijer gives tons and tons of its overstocks to America's Second Harvest and the Red Cross. The vast majority of food/toiletries/pharma donations that move through my state are provided by Meijer. I also know that Target gives a lot away throughout the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird

So I was curious about this thread and just read the whole thing (ds is napping). I have heard about some of the things mentioned here, but not much. I do shop at wal-mart/sam's club, but after reading this, I will try my best to limit/eliminate the trips. As for the bag recycling, I always bring my bags there, I hope they actually are doing something with them and not throwing them in the trash, otherwise I have would thousands of them in the house since I have stopped lining my small trash cans with them to eliminate waste. As for target, I believe they donate some of their overstock to goodwill because we often buy things nwt at the goodwill store that were originally from target. (A side note: I too live in a mobile home, but we are not white trash, as my husband isn't even white!) Of course this is our starter place and we are in the process of buying a house now, that comment was a little over the top though. Great post, very enlightening! Keep it going, I'd like to read more about Walmart's darkside.


----------



## rachelsmama

I avoid Walmart as much as I can for a whole bunch or reasons. One of the biggest is that the view from my apartment is of the Walmart, and their parking lot. It's ugly, it's way too big, I need to put blankets over the windows to shut out the light at night, and they even had the snow melting machine running in April, when the snow was thawing anyway.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Also, if you want to be comminted to the environment, stop opening new supercenters every 2 miles.......

Well it saves gas emmissions from people having to drive far. LOL. I am being sarcastic. I am not a walmart fan either. I do sometimes shop there because I cant afford to shop anywhere else. (Except mabye Ebay but I dont have the kind of time it takes to bid on ebay for everything)

Jenny


----------



## Black Orchid

Oh... and I forgot. We just moved to Pittsburgh and they TOTALLY destroyed a very scenic hillside. They escavated with the intention of building (yet another) supercenter on a hill above a highway. They have caused multiple landslides, which has caused the highway to be closed numerous times (making people late for work, picking up children, dinner, etc) and now are saying that they are walking away from the project. Thanks. Now I have to look at a totally crappy, bare hillside that has just been left because no onw will send workers up there because it is so dangerous. Not to mention all the families that have to risk their lives now driving on that stretch of road.

They. suck. and they have no defence.


----------



## MrsMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I am not a walmart fan either. I do sometimes shop there because I cant afford to shop anywhere else. (Except mabye Ebay but I dont have the kind of time it takes to bid on ebay for everything)

Jenny

That's the double-edged sword for us. We live in the middle of a very rich community but we're actually quite poor. We'd love to shop at Whole Foods or other better-minded places, but we can't afford it. Sometimes all we can afford is Wal-Mart, especially since my husband has a discount. It sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Orchid* 
Oh... and I forgot. We just moved to Pittsburgh and they TOTALLY destroyed a very scenic hillside. They escavated with the intention of building (yet another) supercenter on a hill above a highway. They have caused multiple landslides, which has caused the highway to be closed numerous times (making people late for work, picking up children, dinner, etc) and now are saying that they are walking away from the project. Thanks. Now I have to look at a totally crappy, bare hillside that has just been left because no onw will send workers up there because it is so dangerous. Not to mention all the families that have to risk their lives now driving on that stretch of road.

They. suck. and they have no defence.

Yep. There is beautiful land next to and behind my husband's store. It was once a farm. On the other side of Wal-Mart is a huge empty building which used to be a grocery store. Which way do you think they're expanding? Onto the land. That grocery store has been shut down for over a year and the building has had no bids. It'll sit vacant and unused while Wal-MArt destroys nature to become a "supercenter." Makes me sick.


----------



## Down_to_Earth

For me, it's also a double-edged sword. I very rarely shop there as I have other options. I grew up near Aurora, IN where they built two stores. They started out destroying virgin land for the first Wal-Mart which also had a strip mall with it. After a few years, they cut into a wooded hillside so that they could build their Supercenter. When I was in my late teens when they built the Supercenter, I was conscious enough to think of the destroyed trees, land, animals, etc., but not conscious enough to realize how horrible it really is. After the first Wal-Mart was built, the local businesses started to be no more. A local department store that still had the Christmas windows (I think they hung on for a few years by selling hardware and home appliances, but a Sears Hardware opened in the Wal-Mart strip mall and the whole local store shut down). A local farm store that also carried work clothes for farmwork, factory, hunting etc. I think they were mostly men's clothes also went under. By the time Wal-Mart came, bot family stores had been around for probably a hundred years. A high end shoe store hung around, but they sold the nicer dress shoes and shoes like Nike and Reebok. (Great for the four or five high shcools and middle schools in the area for the kids who wanted them for sports and the parents didn't have to drive to Cincinnati or Northern KY.)

There is a Supercenter near my husband's seminary (where we'll be living again next year, we're off campus this year while he's doing his internship) that has opened up since we moved last August (we'll be returning this August). Ironically, they leveled a decrepid shopping center to build it on existing commercial land. Still walking to Kroger is better than driving the couple of miles to Wal-Mart.

I dont know how green they really are, but I do remember seeing commercials the week before Earth Day (as Earth Day was on a Sunday this year) bragging about their greenness. I thought of my experiences with the Aurora stores. I thought about how it seems as though whenever I go there plastic bags are pushed on me, wether I want one or not. Plastic bags that are made from oil and are hard to recycle and are overall horrific on the environment? Uh, no. (I went to the local Wal-Mart a couple of weeks ago and got a carton of Silk soymilk and a watermelon. The cashier put the milk in a bag? WHY?) As it is, my husband and I use paper bags from Trader Joe's and a local gormet grocery that have handles on them for grocery shopping and I have a nice, large canvas bag that I actually rescued from the trash. I digress.

I worked at Wal-Mart 12 years ago when I was 18. I'm not going to say for sure whether or not I was treated poorly, but it was my first job and I didn't know my head from a hole in the ground at the time. My SIL, who is now 21, worked there for a bit last summer and was fired and complains about it still. That was also her first job and she's been used to just having things handed to her while she sits on her butt. I only know her end of the story as well. She now refused to shop there. Period. Yet she went to the Barbizon school thing (she wants to be a model and be rich and famous) and essentially through that she got a "modeling job" passing out Dove samples at a Wal-Mart. She won't shopt there. She won't work there if Wal-Mart is paying her, but she will if she's doing a "modeling job". I pointed out the irony to my MIL, but she didn't get it, even after I explained it a few times. Eh.

On the surface, their prices are a bit cheaper, yet I can do well if I'm shopping Kroger and Meijer and get sale prices with double coupons. There's a local grocery that doubles up to a dollar, but, ironically, I don't make it there much.

As for sweatshop products, I figure it's possible whether I buy my clothing at Bloomingdale's or Wal-Mart. I prefer thrift stores because I think they're more environmentally, ecologically, and socially sound. My SIL's new complaints are about sweatshops. I've told her several times about why I shop second hand (I also only but stuff when I literally need it) and I think she thinks I'm a bit weird. Good. I like being weird. She also seems to think that malls are one of the world's greatest inventions. Yet, one of the last times I was there my MIL showed me some blazers my SIL got at a Goodwill. Hhhmmm.... She also likes American Apparel. Their concept is good, but still more than what I want to pay for basic items, like Tshirts.

Anyway, I will shop at Wal-Mart if I have to, but not often. I've had better luck with Hanes and Fruit of the Loom than what I have had with Victoria's Secret, and they're cheaper. (A five pack of undies for around $5 that'll last me a few years, why not?) If my husband decided that it would have been the best cost wise for us to live with his family next school year, I would have applied there. I would have felt comfortable leaving my baby home with my MIL for a few hours while I worked. (I would have had a few other options besides the factories.) However, we will be living on campus so I can stay home with the baby.

Just my two cents, and then some.

Laura


----------



## tammyswanson

Walmart..ugh. I used to work for them. They are so hypocritical it's not even funny. I did overnight stocking, over 90 percent of everything I unpacked (and I would work in different departments) was all MADE IN CHINA by SLAVE LABOR, basically. When Sam Walton opened the first walmart, their big selling point was "EVERYTHING MADE IN USA". Now, it's the exact opposite.

They treat their employees like dog excrement. If you don't kiss up to the bosses, they give you bad work assignments and pick on you. I got a 'verbal coaching' for helping a customer! They claimed I was 'out of my area'! Uh, I was going to the bathroom, and on the way there I saw a customer who wanted to look at some CD's, but there wasn't anyone in the dept.

They don't really care about their customers either. I (and other employees too apparently) had smelled a natural gas leak that was being blown back into the store via the ceiling vents. I told 2 of the night managers about it, they claimed they'd 'take care of it'. I had the next 2 DAYS OFF. Coincidentally, when I came back for work, there was a fire truck in the lot. A customer had gotten sick from the fumes and they finally were forced to call the fire dept!! I should have reported them to the S. Strabane fire dept but figured that the managers would 'take care of it'. Yeah. Right.

They are THE PHONIEST retailer out there, they pretend to be so 'environmentally' conscious, but you should see how much food they throw out! If a box has a tiny tear in it, they throw it away. God, the amount of wasted food was sickening! They don't recycle or compost it, just goes into landfills, won't even donate it to soup kitchens or homeless shelters either!

These are just a few things I picked up on while working there for 6 months.

Walmart: THEY ARE EVIL. I think that they had to take down www.walmartsucks.com, I used to be a member of that. I NEVER go there anymore, and I encourage EVERYONE to BOYCOTT THEM.


----------

